# What kind of audio or video do you have in the shop



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I've had an old clock radio in the shop for years-I mostly listen to ESPN radio. The volume control just stopped working, so I am considering replacing it.

If you believe that woodworking's purity should never be spoiled by the radio or television, this thread is not for you.

1) what audio/video equipment to you have in the shop?
2) if it is worth enough to shield from sawdust (my clock radio wasn't worth the trouble), how do you do that?

Charles


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a home theater receiver I bought off a clearance shelf at Fry's. Have 4 book shelf speakers and a 10 powered sub that was pulled off either a throw away pile or another clearance shelf somewhere. I blow out the receiver once every three to six months. Depends on if I think about it or not.

Look for some refurb or clearance stuff from Amazon, Newegg, Parts Express.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I just have an AM/FM weather radio in the shop. Thinking about replacing it with a Milwaukee M12 radio for better sound and the fact that it's weatherproof should help from dust infiltration. I already have a bunch of M12 batteries, so I would easily be able to move the radio outside when I'm working on the house or in the yard.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a Panasonic SC-HC58. I like it for the following reasons :
- It is pretty well enclosed. I've had it for a few years and have never cleaned it. The space for laoding CDs or docking an iPhone or iPod has a door that closes to covers these parts up.
- It's pretty small, maybe 18" wide, 8" tall, and 2-3" deep. I have it mounted on my wall with a French cleat system
- Sync's up with my iPhone via Bluetooth so I can stream iTunes/Pandora/Songza
- While you can control it with the iPhone, I like to keep that in my pocket for safe keeping, there is a remote that allows you to control music and phone calls. If I'm listening to music, and someone calls, the music fades out and I hear the ringing. I hit the answer button on the remote, and I can talk without having to use my phone, the stereo has a microphone and speakers, so it keeps my hands free.
- For its size, the sound quality is pretty decent
- The little door on the front has a sensor, you wave your hand in front of it, and it'll open. Not necessary, but it makes me feel like a jedi.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a cheapo 19" LCD flat screen TV on the wall. I probably should blow out the dust every now and then.


----------



## brianjgoddard (Oct 16, 2014)

I have some kind of old-school AM/FM radio. My wife told me many times to buy new one, but I'm pretty pleased with it!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I bought a Bosch Power Box Jobsite radio on a clearance sale at Lowe's about three years ago, never looked back. Water and dust proof, it also has USB, MP3 inputs, and an extra outlet should I need it. Radio booms it out with the built-in subwoofer, and the clock is also nice. 
I only listen to Classic Rock 106.5 Chattanooga, or I play my CD player that I have plugged into it, usually AC-DC.


----------



## DavidTTU (Dec 3, 2013)

I just use the free Rigid radio with their impact/driver drill combo. I have been very pleased with it so far. The built in Ipod adapter is great and the battery life on it is great. Great idea for a thread Charles. I would love to upgrade my setup some day and am looking forward to what others post.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I have an old dorm style boom box, AM/FM cassette with the handle and two detatchable speakers, that are NOT detached.
It hums and buzzes as it plays, and has generally poor reception, but works well enough.
No dust shielding.

Funny enough - - I just saw its twin sold by a "70's store' on Etsy! but no price given… but it is "VINTAGE" according to the storefront ad.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Charles!*, Go down to your local Wally World or radio shack and purchase a can of "CRC Electronic Parts Cleaner" 
Remove the volume knob and the back of the radio.
The Volume knob is actually a potentiometer and builds up crud on the contacts. the spray cleans it. 
There should be a hole on the back of the part, but if there isn't, squirt some in all around the edges and down the space between the shaft and the pot.
Work the knob back and forth until it's dry then repeat a few times.
This should get it working again and it will sound better than it has in years.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I have nothing, but have told many that something would make a great Christmas present… iPod/USB adapters preferably.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

WHo the hell watches TV when they are trying to rip a tiny piece of trim stock


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a free old tv hooked up to an antenna and a little radio. No protection from dust. Mostly watch the PBS DIY channel. Usually see tommy Mac when I'm in there.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I just have the Milwaukee M12 radio in my garage. It does a good job for some backup music.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I would like to get a iphone DOCKABLE stereo for my shop


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Charles,

Go to Goodwill or any other similar thrift shop. Buy one of the many boomboxes there super cheap. Use it until it dies. Repeat. Much better than buying something new that is just going to get filled with dust.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Smartphone and Bluetooth speakers!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> WHo the hell watches TV when they are trying to rip a tiny piece of trim stock
> 
> - rantingrich


Desperate Housewves and freehand routing-don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Cheapy beater here. I don't worry about dust, I just blow it off every once in a while.
Basically it's just for background music anyway.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I have an old and cheap CD\Radio player but recently upgraded to wireless headphones from Sennheiser.

I do not have to worry about dust getting into the electronic components (leave them in the house in the AC and free from saw dust) and I have a choice of TV, stereo, DVD Audio, PC programming, etc.

They also have their own volume control and double as hearing protection.

I love them.


----------



## dirkus69 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a basic AM/FM radio CD player with surround sound. I don't blast it but it's nice to have music while I work. The radio is in a cabinet above the workbench, in the centre top, nd it's the first thing that goes on when I enter my shop


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I digitized all my old vinyl and CDs; loaded and cataloged it on a 500 Gig external drive hooked to an old dedicated PC with USB connected speakers; listen to whatever mood I'm in.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bring your laptop out, cover it with a piece of visqueen and find Iheartradio.com on it. 
I play country or old western swing mostly from an external hard drive, but if you like the Nashville sound, go for it! 
There is also every other genre under the sun with Iheart, and it's free.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

A Pioneer receiver and Sansui speakers that are souvenirs from a trip to SE Asia I made in 1970. A digital to analog iPod dock with RCA outputs and an iPod classic with 16k tunes on it. Which reminds me, it's probably about time to blow the sawdust out of the receiver again.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have an old Jensen boom box, it has am/fm with an 8 track player. Gets crappy reception and cant always get the same station, but it's good enough for me.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I know more LJs have TVs in their shops than have admitted it so far. Afternoon breaks to watch Young and the Restless or an evening filled with Honey Boo-Boo. Fess up.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a Samsung 7 inch tablet that is wi-fi only. It is connected to my home wireless network. Lots of music to choose from at iheart radio.

I also have a bunch of songs in mp3 format converted from my CD's of the past 20 years or thereabouts.

The tablet is plugged into a 75 watt amplifier that plays through two bookshelf speakers.

Keeps me happy all day.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Brad, we have 3 pairs of those headphones in the house-I call them marriage savers because we don't always have to listen to what the other one is watching on television. But my shop is in a detached building away from the house-the range of the Sennheisers runs out almost exactly when I enter the shop.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

iPad plus plug in speaker. An old white tee-shirt acts as a dust guard. I get video and audio that way.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Mike, I sometimes take my iPad out to the shop. It's similar to the headphones-the range of the wifi goes to just inside the shop, so I have to leave it on the table saw, and it sometimes gets showered with dust.


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a GE Super 2 AM FM radio. Good tone, strong receiver of both AM FM stations.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a 35 year old AM/FM tuner with a pair of 12" speakers on top of a cupboard. I blow it off about twice a year.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Mike, I sometimes take my iPad out to the shop. It s similar to the headphones-the range of the wifi goes to just inside the shop, so I have to leave it on the table saw, and it sometimes gets showered with dust.
> 
> - CharlesA


This is the amp bought. It helps to boost the sound.

My speakers are on the opposite side of the room, so I ran my speaker wires through some 1/2 inch pvc pipe along the ledge where you step down into the garage from the area where the washer and dryer and freezer are located. No trip hazards.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

> I know more LJs have TVs in their shops than have admitted it so far. Afternoon breaks to watch Young and the Restless or an evening filled with Honey Boo-Boo. Fess up.
> 
> - CharlesA


I did run cable out to the shop but so far haven't set up a TV, Comcast wants 17 bucks a month more to set it up. I doubt I would watch it enough to justify the spend, Maybe so. Not many woodworking shows on cable anymore.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I like to listen to myself while I think in the shop but there are no channels for that.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Iwud4u. That is the same rig that I have. The disc player hasn't worked for a couple of years, but the tape deck can play foggy mountain breakdown loud enough to shake the walls. Malt shop, doo ***************, CCR, 3DN, soft jazz, country(old stuff) Nothing from the 80s onward.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> ........................................... But my shop is in a detached building away from the house-the range of the Sennheisers runs out almost exactly when I enter the shop.
> 
> - CharlesA


Bummer.

But glad that your headphones keep the peace in your household. I use them at night (I have insomnia) so I do not wake the wife, as well. The action movies can get a little loud.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I had a 27" glass tube tv that was taking up too much space and was too distracting, after I ditched cable I did the same with the tv. I have a home theater setup, all in one DVD/receiver and the associated speakers, the DVD quit working, but it still works great for a radio and with a Bluetooth receiver I can feed music from what is stored on my phone. Before that I had a sony boom box.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> WHo the hell watches TV when they are trying to rip a tiny piece of trim stock
> 
> - rantingrich


Nobody that I know of but, if I'm sanding or routing or some other monotonous activity, I often have the TV on, with the sound coming through headphones, and I can look up if I need to see a replay. Just like tonight, I had the NLCS game on while I was sanding 220 pieces on the mop sander.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

My audio /video equipment in the shop is a cheap portable am/fm radio/cd player that my son wanted to throw out but I saved it.
When I need to design something or measure something important I turn that thing off,need to work in total silence.but other than that I listen to a radio station that plays heavy rock like black sabbath,AC/DC /pink floyd,all the time,which is alright with me,it gets the juices flowing.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Robin Trower is a spinning in there now…


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Robin Trower is a spinning in there now…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know who stole the speakers out of my pick up truck back in 1981!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And is that an old AKAI receiver?


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

It's an old Kenwood., old school. Deer horns hold my antenna. '81, That's when the Jensen Triaxles came out. LOL


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Charles,

I have SiriusXM satellite radio in my shop all the time.
60's, 70's, 80's, Classic Vinyl and the Cassette years.

People who have a TV in thier shop can't be serious….................


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

seems like I've seen shop pics on here where you can see a tv.


----------



## macatlin1 (May 5, 2010)

I have a computer that I use to play music or stream music from the internet. I also download podcasts and listen to them. The computer is hooked it an amplifier use for creating mobile (car) boomboxes. The amplifier feeds 4 ceiling mounted speakers so the sound is evenly distributed throughout the shop. Also feeding the amplifier is my ham radio and scanner so I can keep abreast of my Ham friends.

The speakers are mounted into speaker boxes made from 3/4 MDF and stuffed with insulation to kill any frequency specific resonance. The boxes effectively isolate the speakers from the attic crawlspace to keep the shop sound system from being heard through out the house. Each completed box weighed about 30 pounds and are secured to the ceiling joists and added blocking.

The computer is in a little office alcove and is kept clear of dust by having a 20 inch box fan mounted near the ceiling with a filter on top. The fan sucks air through the filter and bathes the computer with clean air. So far, the shop computer stays more dust free than my home computer in the living area of the house.


----------



## jollygreengiant (Oct 14, 2014)

Yamaha tuner, Nytech amp Wharfedale Diamonds I put in the workshop when I upgraded 2 or 3 times back. It sounds really nice but the LED display for the station's just given up so I have to guess. It's up high in the rafters but I should get up there and blow the dust/cobwebs out, might go and do it now.

A wise man once said "Aim for excellence…perfection's a waste of time"


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I did this

I have since mounted the speakers high up on the walls to keep them out of harm's way. They are mounted in corners to enhance the bass response on these little speakers. The amplifier is mounted on a shelf where i have charging stations for my phone and a tablet. Music is streamed from my phone/tablet's memory and live radio is streamed from the internet.

Seriously, if you are contemplating a new sound system for your shop, bluetooth is the only way to go! My phone or tablet functions as a remote control for volume and source selection.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an old AM/FM/CD clock radio that is Bluetooth capable. I keep my Samsung phone along with the stylus in a quart ziplock bag to keep the dust off. The phone is loaded with about 20 Grateful Dead concerts for hours of listening enjoyment. I keep my tablet/tv/laptop out of the shop.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Charles, I see you mentioned your wifi running out at your table saw. I have one of these extenders. You just plug it into an available outlet halfway between your wireless router and where you need the wireless to reach to, takes about two minutes to set up, and you're good to go. I just needed it to extend the wifi into the bedrooms, but it ended up making it available across the street as well (although it's protected). This is a refurbished older model, same as the one I run. They have newer models, but this one is $10 versus $50-70 for new, and it works just fine. For $10, you could have full-shop coverage.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I have my shop wired for sound cause I gotta have my music going. Carver reciever and cd player powering 4 Bose 901's… Wireless so I can use my laptop cause it does come in handy when doing projects or getting some extra information…


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a clock radio, laptop, tablet, and cell for streaming. They are all in the next room so There's no worries about dust.

I don't know though… I'm getting tired of talk and music lately. I'm kind of fond of the silence. It's peaceful and relaxing.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Ed, I ordered the extender-figured for $10 it was worth it.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

It definitely is. We had bad reception in our bedroom, and my wife would hold her iPad out across me as I was trying to read a book, because she could get an extra bar of wifi 3 feet over. That got old real quick.


----------



## ChadRat6458 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a regular am/fm cd player. We are getting u verse today. I am getting a wireless box and moving a small flat screen out to the shop! Can listen and watch football games.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wifi, Live365, Bose headset circa 2001.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I used to have a radio, AM/FM, but now the only audio I have is from a router or a table saw.


----------



## HickoryHill (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a newer Yamaha 5.1 receiver with a couple Klipsch bookshelf speakers and subwoofer and a Samsung 32" flat screen. They are all hooked up to my PC. Usually I run Pandora in the shop. I did have my DirecTV ported into it via a Slingbox but haven't used it in a while and something is wonky with that right now. My house is all wired with Cat5 so my shop computer can talk to my main computer and access anything stored on there. Plus my main computer's data (no programs) backs up to the shop computer as another backup point.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I have an old Logitech powered speaker system with the subwoofer under my bench and the satellites on the wall over the bench. I have it plugged into a used Apple Airport I bought for $25 on ebay, and I stream from my iPhone to it with AirPlay. The subwoofer is pretty well sealed, and I haven't had much of a problem with dust in it. I have 3-4 of these setups, mostly with less expensive powered speakers in various rooms, including the laundry room, kitchen and my wife's office. I have another one plugged into my macbook in my office, and a decent amp driving some decent speakers in the living room. All of them are on Airplay, and my wife and I, or any visiting kids, can stream music to any or all of these via airplay.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I use this









A little computer with built in touch screen, USB powered amp, and speakers that I built a few years ago. I also hook a webcam up to it, and record video from the wall above my bench on occasion too.

I've also got my old tablet that I mounted to the closet door behind my bench. I either stream stuff on the tablet (and hook up the headphone jack to the "Music Box" posted above for the audio), or if I'm shooting video with my point and shoot camera, I can use an app that lets me see the video and control stuff from the tablet instead of the screen. Nice to be able to check to make sure what I'm working on is in the shot…










I mounted the tablet using 2 3M hooks on the bottom, and one upside down on the top. This way I can slide it in and out (I have the same set up on the wall in the room I use for my computer modding stuff too)


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

I use a Bluetooth speaker that I pair with my iphone and listen to Pandora or iTunes. It comes with a little bag that protects it from dust fairly well.

http://www.jabra.com/products/speakers/jabra_solemate/jabra_solemate_black

For noisy times, I use ear buds under my ear protection.

For video, I use my iPad, although I don't like to keep it in the shop all the time due to dust concerns.


----------



## Oldsaxon (Jul 17, 2013)

Ipads and the lot are sealed units. Sawdust won't bother them. I have a netbook and a pair of powered speakers. I stream RadioParadise.com. It's not as good as my home-made Valve amp and TQWPs but it's OK for the shop.


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

When my old Sony boombox gave up, I bought a wiring harness for an old Toyota radio that my daughter replaced when I gave her the car. My son had a power supply and I used the old speakers from the boombox, it had detachable speakers. Was hoping to get the reception of a car radio in the shop, but it needs a better antenna, maybe need to drill a hole in the wall and install the antenna outside.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Older Pioneer receiver in another room in the basement, speakers in the shop.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

I use my phone (xbox music subscription / podcasts) and some plug in speakers which works fairly well.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm running a Mac Mini with a Klipsch 4.1 speaker system. I stream most of the time but I can tap into my library up stairs on my main system.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a stereo with CD player and and a 32" LED TV in the shop. I spend a lot of time working on shaping pieces for Intarsia and like having the TV there. And when I use the tablesaw, I am standing with my back to the TV.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

A Panasonic fm am 8 track multiplex I've used for over 30 yrs. It still has a great tuner.


----------



## Blackcatbone (Sep 14, 2014)

I bought my husband this Rigid for his birthday last year and he LOVES it. https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/jobsite-radio He's currently building an apartment over our garage so it deals with every imaginable kind of dust, it gets knocked around, beaten up and doesn't so much as flinch. Fine Homebuilding had a review of jobsite radios a few years back and this one and the Bosch, IIRC, got the best reviews but this one was a bit lighter, which was a factor, as he wouldn't want another anchor-sized tool to lug around.

Here's the review. http://www.finehomebuilding.com/toolguide/product-finder/ridgid-R84082-radio.aspx


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I use this, which I built when the Denon from which the
chassis was salvaged from died completely.

http://degreesplato.wordpress.com/2010/12/16/the-not-a-gainclone-lm3886-amplifier/

It's a little dustier now, but otherwise hasn't changed much.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have some sort of Sony CD/cassette "boombox" that is set to the clearest radio station and equates to nothing but background noise. I don't use it too often.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> Ipads and the lot are sealed units. Sawdust won t bother them. I have a netbook and a pair of powered speakers. I stream RadioParadise.com. It s not as good as my home-made Valve amp and TQWPs but it s OK for the shop.
> 
> - ex-member


I have some sawdust embedded in the phone ear speaker on my iPhone.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> WHo the hell watches TV when they are trying to rip a tiny piece of trim stock
> 
> - rantingrich


You don't watch, you just listen. It's called back ground noise. Same thing in the house. Turn on the T V even if I'm not watching it. It makes you feel like you're not alone.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Sometimes I work during the commercials:


----------



## Westernspirit (Oct 19, 2014)

What for? If I am planning out a project I might have the TV on a reality show in my office. When working in the shop I used to listen to my short wave radio. Unless I am hand sanding I wouldn't be able to hear it anyway. Besides from my experience entertainment and work don't go together unless you are an actor or other performer.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

OTOH, I did my coursework and comps in a doctoral program while listening to sports radio.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've got a 19" tv for background noise, and music is provided by bose sound-dock. Best sound ever!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a solution to my issues. Got one of the $10 extenders that Ed recommended. It does just enough to allow for reliable audio and video streaming in the shop. Iheartradio now works quite well. I pair my iPhone and iPad with an older dockable clock radio that my daughter had stopped using, and I have good sound. Perfect.


----------



## Oldsaxon (Jul 17, 2013)

Watch out for dust in your speakers and keep your phone in your pocket.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a Milwaukee boom box / battery charger / MP3 input that most of the tunes come out of along with an older Dell laptop that I can also watch TV on.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad that extender worked out for you. Simple and easy!


----------



## 6mmBR (Sep 29, 2014)

I have an old Yamaha tuner / amplifier separates that have to date to the 1970's. They both still work, and I plug my iPod and / or sat portable into it depending on mood. I have two speakers one on each side of the overhead door. Sounds great and covers the whole garage.

Not much of a TV guy, and I wouldn't want to have one around when using power tools.

I'm still newish to woodworking, and I want to keep all of my digits. But people vary, and many can watch the tube and function just fine.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I have two dell desktop pc's in my shop as back-up hard drive if my pos crashes that i thought about using for internet,I have a spare flat screen I got at black Friday sale,and I have a home theater receiver.
how about photos of your cabinet or shelf system you may have made found bought to house these things.
sorry didn't mean to high jack.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

No worries about high-jacking.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I've been thinking frame work cabinet butt the sides out of t-shirt material or micro furnace filters,keeps some dust out.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Picked up a pretty nice Sony A/V receiver at the local Salvation Army store for $35. Picks up AM, FM, and have XMRadio hooked up to it. Found a pair of bookshelf speakers at a garage sale. Built a plywood surround to cover the vent holes and hopefully keep some of the dust out.

Has Bill Pentz done an exhaustive study of the effects of inadequate dust collection on radios? Perhaps we should worried?


----------



## Soonerdg (Nov 14, 2011)

I have an old job site radio that came as part of some tool package I was given for christmas. It's supposed to be able to handle the dust. So far so good.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I also have some ear muffs to protect my ears when using the planer that have speakers built in. I can plug my phone into them and listen to music


----------

